# credit cards: few questions regarding online security, citibank credit card etc



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 22, 2008)

I would like some inputs from fellow forum members with first hand exp.

1) Which bank's credit card do you prefer and why?

2) Anyone applied 'online' for citibank credit card? My confusion is how they authenticate/veify a complete online application! and if the appliction is completely online , there will be no supporting doc or customer signature in bank records? what about future endeavours regarding any matter?

3) this is regarding cc security..... many people prefer keeping low credit limit to avoid huge loss in case of a fraud. but as banks allow over drawing than specified credit limit by charging higher interest, is that a effective way to be safe!!??


any inputs will be nice


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

1>I Prefer HSBC as their service is very good, quite good offers, good customer care, good security(they provide a security device to log in to the site), detailed bill.
 Next would come ICICI.
Citi's billing and security is also good but I seldom use it. So, can't comment.

2>I had applied for citi's times card through online. Aftr 1 day one customer care representative verified me about the app and sent a person to collect d docs. Theres no way u can get a docless card, pagal kaya...........if u r a fraud wat they woud do??

3>The card has a specified credit limit and cash limit..........u can only withdraw within that limit. Better clear your doubts calling a customer care


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx rhitwick for the reply 



> Theres no way u can get a docless card,....



but thats what they are advertising - complete online process, no calls no documentation....


come on frnds reply


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2008)

C.............believe one thing always......."There's no free corporate lunch"....... be clear abt the terms and conditions..........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 22, 2008)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:


> I would like some inputs from fellow forum members with first hand exp.
> 
> 1) Which bank's credit card do you prefer and why?



Subjective question, there wont b any reply based on any single factor... List them one by one,

* It must be Free (No annual charge / no transaction fee or such hidden cost)
* Drop box location
* Online access to check day to day spendings
* Free Bills (Hard copy / SMS / EMail)
* At-least 15 days between the bill date and due date !!!

these are few must have feature for any CC....



> 2) Anyone applied 'online' for citibank credit card? My confusion is how they authenticate/veify a complete online application! and if the appliction is completely online , there will be no supporting doc or customer signature in bank records? what about future endeavours regarding any matter?



They dont... They will send their marketing dudes with papers which u have to sign in person, verification happens only if you are not a heavy party  



> 3) this is regarding cc security..... many people prefer keeping low credit limit to avoid huge loss in case of a fraud. but as banks allow over drawing than specified credit limit by charging higher interest, is that a effective way to be safe!!??



1st thing 1st....

Its Credit Card, so there is no need to panic that money running away without ur notification unless u have ECS...

Second, I have mentioned in my must have point that an online access to check every day spending , so u have a full track whats going on...

Even if excessive billing comes, dont pay, raise your doubt as soon as you see in you online account, even before the generate your bill..




> any inputs will be nice



Do keep in mind, there are 4, yes, only 4 working cheque deposition box for CitiBank in Kolkata, but I am kind of happy customer with them so far since last 2 years


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jul 23, 2008)

@ rhitwick : ya u r right, I called them up, (had to try several time, dropped lines)...
they said they dont reuire docs at the time of applying (when u r clicking submit) but will later call for verification!! what a false claim in adds!


@ Choto Cheeta:  nice to hear from you, .......... saw your view but your last point shocked me. 


> Do keep in mind, there are 4, yes, only 4 working cheque deposition box for CitiBank in Kolkata



In their website they have more than 100 drop box location listed for kolkata!! which 4(!!!) are working then!!??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2008)

One is at Camac Street, pantaloons - west side building
One is at Maidan main branch
2 More ATM (not sure about the location as have not used them personally, my frnds use them)

PS..

I dugg up an email after losing a cheque



> Dear Mr. Basu,
> 
> This is with reference to your email dated August 28,  2006.
> 
> ...



Cant digg up the latest email in which they gave 2 more.. which are those ATMs ..

One in gariahta and one in Brabourne Road i suppose...

Rest all kind of do in on ur risk type thing as I see  but they were kind enough to allow me another extra 15 days after I wrote that I did deposite cheque no. such and such in a box at sector five !!!


----------



## gopz (Jul 23, 2008)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:


> Thanx rhitwick for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right...Citibank has this complete online process, with no calls and no documentation whatsoever. I got my Citibank card when I applied online. 100% online process...BUT...they provide this to customers who already have an existing relationship with Citibank. I have a Suvidha account.


----------

